# How to retreive the climbing rope when using SRT?



## Guran (May 11, 2012)

I'm familiar with DRT, using a cambium saver and a cambium retreiver ball to retain both the climbing rope and the cambium saver.
But how do you retreive the climbing line when using the SRT after you have descended to the ground and the line is still "up there"? 
If you have tied in, lets say, with a running bowline, how do you untie that when youre back on the ground after some pruning etc....(not using spurs and a lanyard)?
I could imagine that one possibility is to use a second line to loosen the tie in and retreive the climbing line?
Am I out of line here? :msp_unsure:
Advice please. Thanks.


----------



## GuilfordTree (May 11, 2012)

Try using a buckingham friction saver


----------



## tree md (May 11, 2012)

Tie your throw line onto your running bowline before you send it up. Then you can pull it down and retrieve your line after you descend.


----------



## Guran (May 11, 2012)

tree md said:


> Tie your throw line onto your running bowline before you send it up. Then you can pull it down and retrieve your line after you descend.



Thanks MD. Good advice. I'll try that. :smile2:


----------



## cfield (May 11, 2012)

Instead of using a running bowline I use a butterfly knot. Then once I'm back on the ground I pull on the left side of the rope and down comes the knot.


----------



## Guran (May 11, 2012)

cfield said:


> Instead of using a running bowline I use a butterfly knot. Then once I'm back on the ground I pull on the left side of the rope and down comes the knot.



Thanks Cfield. There's a good clip on that here; Single Rope Technique SRT Setup - YouTube
Only downside is that you will require three times the lenght of climbing rope using this. But if there's no shortage of rope it should be the obvious choice I suppose. :msp_smile:


----------



## Carburetorless (May 11, 2012)

I usually tie the rope off at the base of the tree when climbing SRT, although I have used ground anchors, and other trees, but the rope is always tied off at ground level.


----------



## beastmaster (May 13, 2012)

tree md said:


> Tie your throw line onto your running bowline before you send it up. Then you can pull it down and retrieve your line after you descend.



I do the same thing in that situation. Mostly on palms and spars.


----------



## tree md (May 13, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I do the same thing in that situation. Mostly on palms and spars.



I learned that trick from someone on this site a few years back... Might have been you.


----------



## Grace Tree (May 13, 2012)

Here's something I keep in the bag and use from time to time. Mostly when I leave friction saver hung in the tree but I did use it last week to retrieve a back yard climbing line that I sent up with a running bow. Just send it up on the throw line and start fishing.
Phil
View attachment 238151


----------



## tsouz007 (May 13, 2012)

tree md said:


> Tie your throw line onto your running bowline before you send it up. Then you can pull it down and retrieve your line after you descend.



listen to this man


----------



## tsouz007 (May 13, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> I usually tie the rope off at the base of the tree when climbing SRT, although I have used ground anchors, and other trees, but the rope is always tied off at ground level.



This works if you have the rope. Just don't forget that you are putting twice the weight on your TIP when you do it this way.


----------



## beastmaster (May 13, 2012)

tree md said:


> I learned that trick from someone on this site a few years back... Might have been you.



I learned it on this site too a few year ago too. Thanks who ever it was.


----------



## Carburetorless (May 13, 2012)

tsouz007 said:


> This works if you have the rope. Just don't forget that you are putting twice the weight on your TIP when you do it this way.



You're kidding me.


----------



## beastmaster (May 13, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> You're kidding me.



He's not kidding, its true.


----------



## Carburetorless (May 13, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> He's not kidding, its true.



Nooo, it couldn't be, not after I've mentioned it at least a dozen times on here.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Guran (May 20, 2012)

*Just tried it!*



tree md said:


> Tie your throw line onto your running bowline before you send it up. Then you can pull it down and retrieve your line after you descend.



Just tried this. Worked really well. Really nice. Thanks for the advice MD. 
As I mentioned earlier, I've climbed mostly with DRT. This weekend I tried some SRT climbing, and I was surprised over how much my rope was stretched compared to when I use DRT. It was'nt that high a climb, maybe 30 feet or so, but allthough I'm using a static line I did'nt expect that much stretch. I use a Mammut 10,5mm static line; Performance Static 10,5 mm - Static Ropes - Mammut 
But I guess the reason should be that you put all the weight on the single line compared to when you use DRT. I suppose when you're climbing DRT the weight is "distributed" evenly between the lines. (Half the total wight on each line, making the strech less noticable?)
Well, I guess this is basic for you pro's, but for me every climb is a adventure! :biggrin:


----------

